
With great power comes great uncertainty: Marvel’s slowly evolving politics - mcguire
https://www.vox.com/culture/2018/2/26/17029572/black-panther-marvel-politics
======
mcguire
A couple of good quotes:

" _This skepticism about Wakanda is both Black Panther’s greatest strength
and, ultimately, the reason its climactic battle lets down the rest of the
movie just a little bit. But it’s also part and parcel of Marvel’s recent
slate of movies, which has been interested, more than ever, in the idea that
American hegemony and military power maybe isn’t everything it’s cracked up to
be — even as every movie seems to conclude with a big shrug. “Well?” the films
seem to ask. “What else are you gonna do?”_ "

Well? What else _are_ you gonna do?

" _In the deconstructionist corner are works like the comic Watchmen or even
the Pixar film The Incredibles. The former asks what kind of psychological
trauma you’d have to experience to think putting on a costume and beating
people up is the way to live your life; the latter flirts with objectivism in
its insistence that everybody is special but some people are more special than
others. (The Incredibles remains the best superhero movie, but it’s constantly
about two adaptation choices away from becoming a straightforward rendition of
Atlas Shrugged — for kids!)_ "

I'm going to have to think about that last one.

